# tire size question for i30



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, got a tire question. What’s the widest tire size that can fit a 2000 I30 stock rims, without causing any possible clearance issues? The car is not dropped and has no custom work on suspension, ect., so everything is stock. What are some good all season tires? Thanks in advance!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Which wheels do you have on your I30? If it's a touring you have the 17" wheels, if it's not a touring you have 16" wheels.

IIRC, stock sizes in your year are 215/55/16 or 225/50/17, but I could be wrong... (is it 215/50/17?)

Fitment is the same as the Maxima of the equivalent years, the stock 16x6.5" wheels can't fit wider than a 225 tire, so to maintain overall rolling diameter, 215/55/16 is best, while 225/55/16 is a little too big and 225/50/16 is a little too small. I prefer the larger 225/55/16 size as it fills the wheel wells a little better.

For the stock 17x7" wheels you can't fit a tire wider than 225 or so with such a low profile, although some _have_ fitted 235/45/17 or 235/50/17 tires successfully. If stock size is a 225/50/17, you're probably best off sticking to that size. You can run the wider 235's, but due to the low-profile sidewalls they'll look funny as they get stretched in kind of ugly ways.

All-season tires... the usual. Bridgestone RE950, Yokohama AVID V4s, Yokohama AVS dB S2, Dunlop SP5000... Falken Ziex ZE-512's are technically all season as well, although their directional tread pattern is a little aggressive for snow. I'm more familiar with summer tires, as I live in a place where you have to drive several hours to visit snow.


----------



## steve20 (Jan 12, 2005)

brianw said:


> Which wheels do you have on your I30? If it's a touring you have the 17" wheels, if it's not a touring you have 16" wheels.
> 
> IIRC, stock sizes in your year are 215/55/16 or 225/50/17, but I could be wrong... (is it 215/50/17?)
> 
> ...


no my car is not Touring model, but it does have 17 inch rims. My stock tires are 215/ 55 R 16 Goodyear Eagle RS.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The correct size in 17" wheels/tires for the originally-equipped-with-16" wheels versions is 215/50/17 if your wheels are 17x7".

7" is a bit too narrow to comfortable fit 235 wide tires with such a low profile, as I already noted, but you could do it if you wanted to. I just don't recommend it as the sidewalls look uncomfortably stretched.

If you have wheels that are 7.5" or 8" in width, fitting the 235/45/17 size works pretty well.


----------

